# Part Number Wanted Plz



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

Im looking for a part number for a front marker light / side light 

Numbers on the front of the lense are Hella 152 128 , A E 02 879 R5W , 1.1a E1 01878 PY2W

The only number I can see on the light holder is PA6 GF30


Pins have rusted out on old unit need replacement. 


Will try and upload pics . we are in Portugal , internet is not that good 
thx in adv for any help.

Paul


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

Pic 1


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

pic 2


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

Pic 3


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Have a look here:

http://www.sigmaautomotive.com/lighting/ipf_lamp.php

Hella 152 128 03

Closer to home:

http://www.teiledirekt.de/product_info.php/language/en/products_id/1040266

You need the clear lens, not the red one obviously.

Peter


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

Thankyou Peter will check them out 



Paul


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Is this the one?

http://www.caravan-components.co.uk/epages/BT2955.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/BT2955/Products/EL190H


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

That looks right to me.

Might be worth looking for a boot to go over the back to protect the body from road salt etc. A CV joint gaiter or steering rack end gaiter would do the job.

Peter


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

philoaks said:


> Is this the one?
> 
> http://www.caravan-components.co.uk/epages/BT2955.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/BT2955/Products/EL190H


That looks the same one as I have Phil big thanx

Caravan Round Reversing Lamp - Hella 2ZR 008 221 157

Paul


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

listerdiesel said:


> That looks right to me.
> 
> Might be worth looking for a boot to go over the back to protect the body from road salt etc. A CV joint gaiter or steering rack end gaiter would do the job.
> 
> Peter


Good idea Peter will lookout for something to go over back

Paul


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

Would also like to say thanx to Chris at Premier Motorhomes & Leisure Ltd for helping me out.

Paul


----------

